# Shoes fit similar to Shimano



## xrayjay (Feb 21, 2010)

Shimano shoes have always fit my foot very well so I have stuck with them for years. Before I jump into another pair, just wondering what other brands fit similar to Shimano that I should try? I know Giro is out, they don't feel great when I try them on.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Shimano uses the same last for all dynalast shoes.

So that means they'll fit your feet perfect no matter what dynalast model you choose.

If they fit so well and have so many perfect fitting options (even many custom molded) why would you switch to something else?


----------



## xrayjay (Feb 21, 2010)

MMsRepBike - Only reason is to have some options, and possibly find something that works just as well or better.


----------



## Charlie the Unicorn (Jan 8, 2013)

I was using mavic shoes (huez and zxellium) before I went to shimano 320's. In between I tried bont vaypor, giro prolight & northwave extreme. Nothing comes close.


----------



## coresare (Aug 20, 2013)

Bought a pair of Sidi Kaos. Even while I was trying them on at the shop I felt the tongue digging into the front of my ankle. Shop guy said most ppl say that and it goes away. The rest of the shoe fit great. After awhile it felt fine while cycling, but when I initially put them on I wish it were more comfortable in that spot. I did cut a few of those relief slits out on the tongue. My super old cheap Shimano shoes had a little bit of a hot spot there too. I have skinny legs and feet so I'm not sure why they make it so tight there..


----------

